# 2016 Order Guide is avail



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

Black Optic package is now available on the 2016 S3 but not A3.

S3 Black Optic Performance package (n/a with PPT, HX9)
19" Audi Sport 5-V-spoke-design, Titanium matte wheels with 235/35 summer tires Black Optic exterior kit
Audi magnetic ride Exterior mirror housings in body color 


S-Line Style Package is now available on the A3 sedan and Cabriolet without getting the Prestige package.
S line Style package
Aluminum door sills w/ S line emblem LED interior lighting package (door handles, map lights, footwell, cupholder)
Full LED headlights w/ fixed all-weather light S line fender badges
High-gloss black grille S line front & rear bumpers and side sills


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

So where is this order guide?


----------



## icon5585 (Apr 29, 2006)

^what he said^


----------



## icon5585 (Apr 29, 2006)

Manual transmission for S3?


----------



## Cesar2387 (Nov 12, 2014)

USA Order guide?


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Manual option for 2016?


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

HHHNNNNNNGGGG how much is for black optic


----------



## notavr (Aug 28, 2012)

icon5585 said:


> Manual transmission for S3?


we can dream


----------



## Alloy07 (Jul 16, 2014)

THANKS for the info.

Been waiting since last fall for SS seats and black optics.

Wonder if there are any new colors ? 

What does " PPT and HX9 " mean.

THANKS !


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

Can we get this posted up? Also is it just for the S3 or is it for all models? I've been waiting for the S5 order guide.


----------



## DAC350 (Aug 25, 2014)

I believe PPT is the Daytona Package and HX9 is all season tires.

So are these different rims than the 19's they offer now? Also wondering if there are any new colors as well.


----------



## icon5585 (Apr 29, 2006)

There's still no order guide here, this thread is borderline worthless!


----------



## DAC350 (Aug 25, 2014)

I have hope!!! Just need proof!


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

I don't have a place to host it. But I have a PDF file. But i typed the only significant changes to this model range 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alloy07 (Jul 16, 2014)

ProjectA3 said:


> I don't have a place to host it. But I have a PDF file. But i typed the only significant changes to this model range
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks ! any new colors ?


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

DAC350 said:


> I believe PPT is the Daytona Package and HX9 is all season tires.
> 
> So are these different rims than the 19's they offer now? Also wondering if there are any new colors as well.


PPT is the 19" performance package, not the daytona package. Since they bundled black optics with the performance options, you can't pay for them twice.


----------



## icon5585 (Apr 29, 2006)

ProjectA3 said:


> I don't have a place to host it. But I have a PDF file. But i typed the only significant changes to this model range
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dropbox?


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

ProjectA3, can you verify if this is only the A3/S3 order guide or the full guide? Thanks.

Also, another on colors... Imola yellow or Daytona grey please!


----------



## link1305 (Jun 27, 2014)

To upload the file: http://www.tinyupload.com/index.php


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

Google Drive, Microsoft Skydrive, DropBox like someone mentioned. 


There are plenty of free hosts today to select from.


----------



## der Scherzkeks (Apr 17, 2006)

rear view camera?


----------



## Alloy07 (Jul 16, 2014)

DAC350 said:


> I believe PPT is the Daytona Package and HX9 is all season tires.
> 
> So are these different rims than the 19's they offer now? Also wondering if there are any new colors as well.




Dan Halen posted this photo last year on another thread. I am thinking this maybe the wheel.


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

Alloy07 said:


> Dan Halen posted this photo last year on another thread. I am thinking this maybe the wheel.


That's correct.

Those are RS wheels, such as on an RS5. 

This is how they describe them for the RS5: "20" Titanium 5-V-Spoke-design wheels with 275/30 summer tires"


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

Still waiting for that full PDF! There must be someone here with dealership network access! :laugh:

Here's a throwback to what the Black Optics package will mostly look like (but with different wheels and mirror caps):


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

sucks that you have to take the body color mirrors with black optics.
I understand why, but most will still want the silver mirrors.


----------



## jgreer3746 (Sep 22, 2014)

Colors:

Brilliant Black A2A2


Florett Silver metallic L5L5


Glacier White metallic 2Y2Y


Misano Red pearl effect N9N9


Monsoon Gray metallic 0C0C


Mythos Black metallic 0E0E


Sepang Blue pearl effect E9E9


----------



## jgreer3746 (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

Still S-tronic only. Yawn.


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

My salesman sent me the order guide on PDF as well: https://www.dropbox.com/s/56dnqw8bulti4jr/20150406110630859.pdf?dl=0


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

jsausley said:


> My salesman sent me the order guide on PDF as well: https://www.dropbox.com/s/56dnqw8bulti4jr/20150406110630859.pdf?dl=0


have you looked at that document?


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

RyanA3 said:


> have you looked at that document?


You referring to the scan quality? Yeah, it's pretty terrible. 

That's hosted on my dropbox so it's safe.


----------



## DAC350 (Aug 25, 2014)

I think I see homelink!?!


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

DAC350 said:


> I think I see homelink!?!


yup


----------



## icon5585 (Apr 29, 2006)

No manual, no care... le sigh


----------



## Alloy07 (Jul 16, 2014)

THANKS for all the info.

Looks like no convenience package, rearview camera looks to be standard.

I am thinking 

S3 PP
S Sport Seats
Black Optics Performance Package
LED lighting
Red brake calipers
B&O sound
Delete front plate

Was hoping for a few more colors looks like they took two colors away. My biggest issue is settling on a color, thinking Glacier.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

I don't know about you all, but I just want to see the order guide for the 2016 A3, I want to see what customizations have changed. Shouldn't be this hard to upload a PDF on the web if you actually have the PDF on your computer or mobile device.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

gamegenie said:


> I don't know about you all, but I just want to see the order guide for the 2016 A3, I want to see what customizations have changed. Shouldn't be this hard to upload a PDF on the web if you actually have the PDF on your computer or mobile device.


S3 > A3!

Sit tight. It just came out Saturday, and people have it. The guide isn't officially released yet.


----------



## DAC350 (Aug 25, 2014)

RyanA3 said:


> yup


But no homelink on Prestige? Maybe I'm reading that wrong.


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

prices ?


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

DAC350 said:


> But no homelink on Prestige? Maybe I'm reading that wrong.


I'm not seeing homelink anywhere. edit: nevermind, I missed the last section. Maybe prestige gets homelink by default, just not listed? They also list cargo net twice. So, I'd expect revisions to the order guide. 

I didn't notice at first that the black optics package had the black-optics standard wheels (BO for s4 gets similar wheels).. and that's the only way to get body-colored mirrors now... and they ditch panther black entirely. I was really hoping to get Panther Black w/ Black Optics next year.

I'd prefer the 19" perf pack wheels w/ black optic, and body color mirrors... If they didn't have an official black optic package, I'd import at least a Black Optic grille from overseas.


----------



## DAC350 (Aug 25, 2014)

Here's a cleaner version from my sales rep.

http://s000.tinyupload.com/index.php?file_id=00574463613823627957


----------



## jgreer3746 (Sep 22, 2014)

Keep in mind this is a very early version of the order guide. Prices won't show up for a few more weeks, and they could always add additional features or colors going forward. This is just what's available now for dealers to order from to get 2016s in the pipeline.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

sorry for not getting the PDF up quick enough for everyone geez. I was incredibly busy at work then had a few days off and couldn't access what i needed to from home. but it looks like someone has hosted it now.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

RyanA3 said:


> S3 > A3!
> 
> Sit tight. It just came out Saturday, and people have it. The guide isn't officially released yet.


I know, but I'm anxious. 

and it's like this: Concept A3 > RS3 > S3 > A3


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

ProjectA3 said:


> sorry for not getting the PDF up quick enough for everyone geez. I was incredibly busy at work then had a few days off and couldn't access what i needed to from home. but it looks like someone has hosted it now.


You posted info about the A3, so do you still have PDF data on the A3, post that please since everyone else is posting S3 order info.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

see if this works. This is the full guide that I have so far

https://www.dropbox.com/s/8qji33mo4537i1m/4315au_usa_en_order_guide2016 (1).pdf?dl=0


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

ProjectA3 said:


> see if this works. This is the full guide that I have so far
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/8qji33mo4537i1m/4315au_usa_en_order_guide2016 (1).pdf?dl=0


Thanks, that's much better than the scanned versions I was getting from my salesman.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

ProjectA3 said:


> see if this works. This is the full guide that I have so far
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/8qji33mo4537i1m/4315au_usa_en_order_guide2016 (1).pdf?dl=0


That works. What I find interesting is that the TT/TT-S are nowhere to be found.


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

araemo said:


> That works. What I find interesting is that the TT/TT-S are nowhere to be found.


They haven't even been unveiled for US market yet. I think we're expected a Frankfurt unveiling, so they won't be delivered until probably early 2016. It'll still be a 2016 model year, but barely.


----------



## icon5585 (Apr 29, 2006)

The premium A3 has gotten a lot better, wow! Seems like the premium plus is not really necessary


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

S tronic isn't a replacement for a manual, & a sedan or SUV isn't a replacement for a wagon/sportback. Thanks for nothing Audi America and their little minion Audi Canada.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

Man I can't believe the Parking System Plus is now standard on the A3. Heck if I was buying my A3 now, I would replace the Parking System Plus with the S-line style package. 


There really isn't much separating the Premium Plus from the Prestige now with that package added.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

the TT is supposedly going on sale in September, so I would hope to finally start seeing order info for them within the next 60 days. The A3 sportback isn't on there yet either.


----------



## chrixx (Apr 28, 2014)

ACC is now standard on Prestige. I wonder if there are price increases across the board. If this ends up being cheaper, I may end just ordering a 2016 instead since I take delivery in a couple of weeks.


----------



## link1305 (Jun 27, 2014)

Interesting, thanks for posting. The cold weather package is gone, and part of it is standard on Premium (heated mirrors), and the heated seats are a standalone option. Also, the driver assistance package (rear view camera, parking sensors) is now standard on all! Damn! That's how it should be, too bad we missed out.


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

Rear view cameras are mandated in 2017 so I'm glad they're ahead of the curve and making them standard now.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

A shame park assist, hold assist, auto-off will be features that Audi will forever leave unavailable to the Western hemisphere.


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

Nothing about Car Play?


...or will that not be listed anywhere in the guide features?


----------



## icon5585 (Apr 29, 2006)

311-in-337 said:


> Nothing about Car Play?
> 
> 
> ...or will that not be listed anywhere in the guide features?


I wouldn't bet on it, since they're still listing the apple iPod 30-pin cable... Seriously, it's !#@%$ing 2015!


----------



## Bamm1 (Oct 17, 2013)

link1305 said:


> Interesting, thanks for posting. The cold weather package is gone, and part of it is standard on Premium (heated mirrors), and the heated seats are a standalone option. Also, the driver assistance package (rear view camera, parking sensors) is now standard on all! Damn! That's how it should be, too bad we missed out.


It looks like the "Advanced Technology Package" (Audi active lane assist, Audi adaptive cruise control, Audi pre sense front) is now standard on the Prestige trim. 

I guess we should be expecting price increases across the board.

I would also venture a guess that the Black Optics PP will be +$500 over the current PP.


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

Bamm1 said:


> It looks like the "Advanced Technology Package" (Audi active lane assist, Audi adaptive cruise control, Audi pre sense front) is now standard on the Prestige trim.
> 
> I guess we should be expecting price increases across the board.
> 
> I would also venture a guess that the Black Optics PP will be +$500 over the current PP.


That wheel upgrade is $900 alone on other models, so I'd expect similar.


----------



## Bamm1 (Oct 17, 2013)

jsausley said:


> That wheel upgrade is $900 alone on other models, so I'd expect similar.


My assumption was based on the 19" wheel and summer tire package coming in at ~$800 on other models. I went with $900 for wheels, $700 for mag ride and $400 for Black Optics trim. So PP = $1500 and BOPP = $2000.

Are we expecting the Black Optic PP to ring in much higher than that? $2400?


----------



## SDS3 (Apr 8, 2015)

Does this mean that all 2016 Prestige S3s will have that unsightly camera in the front grille? That may keep me from ordering a prestige model. 

Other than the availability of black optics and standard rearview cameras are there any other meaningful differences between the 2015 and 2016 model years? I am in talks with a couple of dealerships about ordering one this month and one of them can get a 2015 order in still while another it will be for the 2016. Trying to understand all the changes between the years. I was going to jump on a prestige model but I may not if its the 2016 because I don't like the look of that camera in the front grille. 

Thanks guys!

EDIT: I did read the order guide posted, but not entirely sure whats different vs. 2015.


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

SDS3 said:


> Does this mean that all 2016 Prestige S3s will have that unsightly camera in the front grille? That may keep me from ordering a prestige model.
> 
> Other than the availability of black optics and standard rearview cameras are there any other meaningful differences between the 2015 and 2016 model years? I am in talks with a couple of dealerships about ordering one this month and one of them can get a 2015 order in still while another it will be for the 2016. Trying to understand all the changes between the years. I was going to jump on a prestige model but I may not if its the 2016 because I don't like the look of that camera in the front grille.
> 
> ...


Bang & Olufsen is now standard. It's mostly just packaging, so if you can build a 2015 that you're happy with you should go with that. But be warned that the Black Optics availability is going to be a must-have option, especially with the new 19 inch V Spokes, so not having it will lower your resale.


----------



## SDS3 (Apr 8, 2015)

jsausley said:


> Bang & Olufsen is now standard. It's mostly just packaging, so if you can build a 2015 that you're happy with you should go with that. But be warned that the Black Optics availability is going to be a must-have option, especially with the new 19 inch V Spokes, so not having it will lower your resale.


I do like those wheels, but I don't want the mag ride or the black grille/body colored mirrors. I plan to do coils and I am particular to the silver grille/mirrors. I feel like it does a better job of setting the S models apart from the A models. Probably skip the Black Optics and look for some aftermarket wheels and coil-overs. 

I think I may look at the possibility of 2016 Premium Plus and just add LED, S Sport Seats, and B&O sound. Torn on whether the MMI package is worth it... if it is I would do prestige to catch all the options I want, but that ACC standard is not something I am excited about...


----------



## SDS3 (Apr 8, 2015)

Well I'm researching this stuff while I am sitting at the computer and one thing I noticed (please tell me if I am wrong) is that if you opt for the red brakes you get bigger rotors along with it. Anyone else catch that? 

It looks like without that package and what 2015 comes with is 312/272mm (front/rear) vs. red brakes with 340/310mm. The size increase would be worth grabbing that package... depending on price.

EDIT: SCRATCH THAT, Bad info.


----------



## CbutterK (Feb 27, 2015)

SDS3 said:


> Well I'm researching this stuff while I am sitting at the computer and one thing I noticed (please tell me if I am wrong) is that if you opt for the red brakes you get bigger rotors along with it. Anyone else catch that?
> 
> It looks like without that package and what 2015 comes with is 312/272mm (front/rear) vs. red brakes with 340/310mm. The size increase would be worth grabbing that package... depending on price.


Are you looking at A3 or S3 specs? If you are looking at S3, you are misinformed. On my 2015 S3, the brakes are 340/310 stock, without any upgrade package. The red brake caliper was the Launch edition Daytona package and the size was the same as all other S3s at 340/310. The A3 I believe comes with 312/272 stock.


----------



## SDS3 (Apr 8, 2015)

CbutterK said:


> Are you looking at A3 or S3 specs? If you are looking at S3, you are misinformed. On my 2015 S3, the brakes are 340/310 stock, without any upgrade package. The red brake caliper was the Launch edition Daytona package and the size was the same as all other S3s at 340/310. The A3 I believe comes with 312/272 stock.


Yep, you're right. I guess I got ahead of myself. Thought it was weird that they listed the rotor size on the red caliper package. Oh well.


----------



## Bamm1 (Oct 17, 2013)

jsausley said:


> Bang & Olufsen is now standard. It's mostly just packaging, so if you can build a 2015 that you're happy with you should go with that. But be warned that the Black Optics availability is going to be a must-have option, especially with the new 19 inch V Spokes, so not having it will lower your resale.


B&O is standard on the 2015 Prestige model as well.

It looks like the Convenience package is gone and its content has been broken up among other trim levels and packages.

The auto dimming interior mirror with compass is now standard on Premium Plus.

The heated and power folding exterior mirrors with auto dimming driver side exterior mirror and the storage package are only available on the Prestige model.

The LED interior lighting package is now combined with the LED headlights as the LED Lighting package.


----------



## link1305 (Jun 27, 2014)

Bamm1 said:


> B&O is standard on the 2015 Prestige model as well.
> 
> The heated and power folding exterior mirrors with auto dimming driver side exterior mirror and the storage package are only available on the Prestige model.


It looks like heated exterior mirrors are actually standard on Premium, it's the power foldering/dimming that you only get with prestige.

Also, Advanced keyless is now a separate option (in addition to being included in Premium +). Before I don't think it was available standalone.


----------



## SDS3 (Apr 8, 2015)

link1305 said:


> It looks like heated exterior mirrors are actually standard on Premium, it's the power foldering/dimming that you only get with prestige.
> 
> Also, Advanced keyless is now a separate option (in addition to being included in Premium +). Before I don't think it was available standalone.


Where are you seeing anything about the keyless? Are you saying its standard on both P+ and Prestige?


----------



## DAC350 (Aug 25, 2014)

SDS3 said:


> Where are you seeing anything about the keyless? Are you saying its standard on both P+ and Prestige?


Looks like it since S3 P+ is "Includes A3 Premium Plus features plus:"


----------



## link1305 (Jun 27, 2014)

SDS3 said:


> Where are you seeing anything about the keyless? Are you saying its standard on both P+ and Prestige?


Yes, but that was the case for 2015 also (standard on Premium+ and Prestige). The only difference is now you can get keyless as a standalone option (if you get premium).


----------



## Phanuel (Sep 4, 2014)

So how long typically until we know the prices for all of this?


----------



## SDS3 (Apr 8, 2015)

Phanuel said:


> So how long typically until we know the prices for all of this?


+1


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

Phanuel said:


> So how long typically until we know the prices for all of this?


Production will start in the first two weeks of May for MY2016 so it would be by then. I'd say last week of April probably.

These are to get orders in the pipeline, you can still adjust/change your configurations up to production start.


----------



## Cesar2387 (Nov 12, 2014)

I just placed an order, mid-June delivery


----------



## DAC350 (Aug 25, 2014)

Cesar2387 said:


> I just placed an order, mid-June delivery


Pricing is not available yet is it?


----------



## Cesar2387 (Nov 12, 2014)

DAC350 said:


> Pricing is not available yet is it?


Not yet. My sales rep told me by the last week of April to the first week of May. Around that time.


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

DAC350 said:


> Pricing is not available yet is it?


You can still order. 

I just ordered my S5 two days ago. 2016. You have until production starts generally to back out if the options are too high, most dealerships won't make your deposit nonrefundable until the car starts production because that's when they're forced by Audi to take delivery whether there's a buyer or not.


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

Will be interesting to see how pricing stacks up against my impending MY2015 S3 that touches US soil tomorrow considering I plan to aftermarket my black optics. Don't think I can wait another 2.5 months again though, I need my toy.


----------



## Phanuel (Sep 4, 2014)

Black optics seems to be a part of a package though. If it was separate, I probably would have considered it but I liked the initially offered 19"s more than the packaged ones.

And mid-June delivery? That's a bit unbelievable. My sales rep gave me no date but I'm estimating end of July.


----------



## blackoptic (Apr 14, 2015)

Phanuel said:


> Black optics seems to be a part of a package though. If it was separate, I probably would have considered it but I liked the initially offered 19"s more than the packaged ones.
> 
> And mid-June delivery? That's a bit unbelievable. My sales rep gave me no date but I'm estimating end of July.


I completely agree about the 19"s and (surprisingly) withheld from the black optic package this time around. Something about the look of chrome accents and grille struts that compliment the S3 well.
I placed my order on a '16 this past weekend and was also given an approximate ETA for mid-June delivery with pricing by the end of April.


----------



## Alloy07 (Jul 16, 2014)

We ordered a 2016 Glacier S3 with Black Optics PP, SS seats, LED's B&O sound, red calipers , homelink , delete front plate, ipod cable, this is our first Audi and we are excited about it. Been waiting a year for the SS seats and black optics. IMHO an S3 looks great in any configuration , I just love black optics on any Audi that I have seen. I am thinking it should look like this car minus the front plate, with a sunroof and body colored mirrors. I am wondering if we should get Audi Care, the wheel/tire protection and extend the warranty. I would like all of that but I am guessing the cost would really add up. We try to keep cars a long time (10 + years) . This forum has been really helpful in our deciding what to order etc. Lots of great info here.


----------



## blackoptic (Apr 14, 2015)

Alloy07 said:


> We ordered a 2016 Glacier S3 with Black Optics PP, SS seats, LED's B&O sound, red calipers , homelink , delete front plate, ipod cable, this is our first Audi and we are excited about it. Been waiting a year for the SS seats and black optics. IMHO an S3 looks great in any configuration , I just love black optics on any Audi that I have seen. I am thinking it should look like this car minus the front plate, with a sunroof and body colored mirrors. I am wondering if we should get Audi Care, the wheel/tire protection and extend the warranty. I would like all of that but I am guessing the cost would really add up. We try to keep cars a long time (10 + years) . This forum has been really helpful in our deciding what to order etc. Lots of great info here.


Congrats! We are pretty close in spec--- I just ordered a '16 Glacier White PP, SS seats, Tech Pkg, LED Pkg, 19" Performance Pkg, B&O, Red Calipers, Homelink, Delete front plate, Wheel locks.
I would lean towards the extended warranty if you plan on keeping the car 10+ years--- Audi offers a few different levels that might help you with cost. I have mixed feelings about Audi Care, as it only covers between 15k and 45k miles at 10k maintenance intervals.


----------



## Cesar2387 (Nov 12, 2014)

blackoptic said:


> Congrats! We are pretty close in spec--- I just ordered a '16 Glacier White PP, SS seats, Tech Pkg, LED Pkg, 19" Performance Pkg, B&O, Red Calipers, Homelink, Delete front plate, Wheel locks.
> I would lean towards the extended warranty if you plan on keeping the car 10+ years--- Audi offers a few different levels that might help you with cost. I have mixed feelings about Audi Care, as it only covers between 15k and 45k miles at 10k maintenance intervals.


Does anyone know of Homelink is included in Prestige configuration?


----------



## mikejoh (Sep 13, 2014)

Cesar2387 said:


> Does anyone know of Homelink is included in Prestige configuration?


 I wasn't able to add it to my prestige order, so I'm guessing it's included? The whole order guide seemed kind of wonky to be honest.


----------



## blackoptic (Apr 14, 2015)

Cesar2387 said:


> Does anyone know of Homelink is included in Prestige configuration?


The order guide does not specifically confirm nor deny... it is listed as optional on the Prestige trim level (grocery hooks being the only port installed accessory as standard), but then indicates "n/a with WPT," which is the option code for Prestige--- certainly open for interpretation. I would assume it is in fact standard, but someone will need to confirm with a dealer until the revised guide comes out.


----------



## WLV (Apr 23, 2014)

With regard to AudiCare--several service managers have told me that because I own a TDI, AudiCare is a steal. Both have said I'll save ~$1,000 over standard service pricing due to the need to change various diesel fuel filters.


----------



## vasgolfr (Jul 23, 2014)

blackoptic said:


> The order guide does not specifically confirm nor deny... it is listed as optional on the Prestige trim level (grocery hooks being the only port installed accessory as standard), but then indicates "n/a with WPT," which is the option code for Prestige--- certainly open for interpretation. I would assume it is in fact standard, but someone will need to confirm with a dealer until the revised guide comes out.


Check with your dealer on the homelink thing... I am looking to order a 2016 also, when I asked about homelink I was told that the original configuration guides had an error and omitted homelink and that it's a $295 option (premium plus or prestige) and not part currently of a package...


----------



## Alloy07 (Jul 16, 2014)

blackoptic said:


> Congrats! We are pretty close in spec--- I just ordered a '16 Glacier White PP, SS seats, Tech Pkg, LED Pkg, 19" Performance Pkg, B&O, Red Calipers, Homelink, Delete front plate, Wheel locks.
> I would lean towards the extended warranty if you plan on keeping the car 10+ years--- Audi offers a few different levels that might help you with cost. I have mixed feelings about Audi Care, as it only covers between 15k and 45k miles at 10k maintenance intervals.


THANKS much for the advice on the extended warranty and Audi Care. Our dealer told us to look for delivery in August. Seems like some folks are expecting June delivery. They did sign us up for the Audi email notifications which is a cool thing IMO. Never got anything like that before with a car order.


----------



## link1305 (Jun 27, 2014)

blackoptic said:


> The order guide does not specifically confirm nor deny... it is listed as optional on the Prestige trim level (grocery hooks being the only port installed accessory as standard), but then indicates "n/a with WPT," which is the option code for Prestige--- certainly open for interpretation. I would assume it is in fact standard, but someone will need to confirm with a dealer until the revised guide comes out.


On another forum it was mentioned multiple times that homelink is supposedly not compatible with either active lane assist or the advanced technology package. I would assume these are both included in prestige, thus maybe homelink is not available on that?


----------



## Alloy07 (Jul 16, 2014)

We added the " Technology Package " to our S3 order. I don't know much about MMI but it seems like another one of those options that would be difficult to add later. We plan on travelling with our car so seems like navigation would be nice. I haven't had the best luck with iPhone navigation. I think it also may add features over navigation.


----------



## blackoptic (Apr 14, 2015)

link1305 said:


> On another forum it was mentioned multiple times that homelink is supposedly not compatible with either active lane assist or the advanced technology package. I would assume these are both included in prestige, thus maybe homelink is not available on that?


Interesting.. that could certainly be a valid explanation. Thanks for the info! Does anyone have access to a picture of homelink installed in the S3? There was some discussion/concern about its placement and appearance?


----------



## TetonS4 (Oct 11, 2012)

Any word on 2016 Option pricing?

I'm planning on going to the dealer saturday to possibly order an S3  Was hoping to get a basic idea of final pricing for negotiation purposes. Not sure how willing they'll be to deal on a special order 2016


----------



## Phanuel (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm just accepting the base ACNA 6% and Loyalty discount. Still awaiting on pricing myself and saw this bump hoping it was out.  Car is ordered though, curious if I want to add B&O or not.


----------



## TetonS4 (Oct 11, 2012)

Phanuel said:


> I'm just accepting the base ACNA 6% and Loyalty discount. Still awaiting on pricing myself and saw this bump hoping it was out.  Car is ordered though, curious if I want to add B&O or not.


I heard B&O was well worth the price.

Depending on final pricing, my planned 2016 options would be Black Optics, Full LED, B&O, and red calipers. Hoping they don't throw a ridiculous price at the black optics.


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

Always order B&O. :thumbup:


----------



## TetonS4 (Oct 11, 2012)

Went to the dealer yesterday and unfortunately they asked if I could wait until June to place my order for an S3 because they still did not have 2016 pricing in yet :banghead:


Hoping my salesman calls within a week or two saying they got pricing in and I can make the order but it seems as though the manager is being led to believe pricing won't be available until June


----------



## SDS3 (Apr 8, 2015)

noatonement said:


> Went to the dealer yesterday and unfortunately they asked if I could wait until June to place my order for an S3 because they still did not have 2016 pricing in yet :banghead:
> 
> 
> Hoping my salesman calls within a week or two saying they got pricing in and I can make the order but it seems as though the manager is being led to believe pricing won't be available until June


That's interesting because I still have several dealers bugging me to place my order for a 16 without pricing and I am the one wanting to wait to see the prices.


----------



## blackoptic (Apr 14, 2015)

noatonement said:


> Went to the dealer yesterday and unfortunately they asked if I could wait until June to place my order for an S3 because they still did not have 2016 pricing in yet :banghead:
> 
> Hoping my salesman calls within a week or two saying they got pricing in and I can make the order but it seems as though the manager is being led to believe pricing won't be available until June


Dealer called as soon as ordering opened up for MY 2016--- Audi released the guide ahead of pricing to get sales in the pipeline. It was explained to me that allocation of MY 2016's (for preliminary ordering) is dependent on the particular dealership, location, current model year inventory, etc. These could be factors in your particular situation if it holds true.



SDS3 said:


> That's interesting because I still have several dealers bugging me to place my order for a 16 without pricing and I am the one wanting to wait to see the prices.


I was told end of April for pricing.... I am now hoping it makes an appearance with the 2016 TT (allegedly debuting on Audi's website next week).


----------



## Phanuel (Sep 4, 2014)

Theoretically I'm first in line at my local dealer but I don't know how far up the pecking order they are. They did have 2 or 3 Daytonas at release and 2 Sepangs that all sold immediately. I figure it's good enough for something by August.


----------



## Cesar2387 (Nov 12, 2014)

My order just got an estimated build for last week of May. So exciting


----------



## Chio-4 (Jan 20, 2004)

just got an email from audi and i thought I had ordered a 2015 about a month ago well! the email says Your 2016!! sweet!!


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

Chio-4 said:


> just got an email from audi and i thought I had ordered a 2015 about a month ago well! the email says Your 2016!! sweet!!


2015 ordering closed second week of March. :thumbup:


----------



## Phanuel (Sep 4, 2014)

Still no pricing.


----------



## Chio-4 (Jan 20, 2004)

jsausley said:


> 2015 ordering closed second week of March. :thumbup:


well then!! KICK ASS


----------



## TetonS4 (Oct 11, 2012)

Any update on if 2016 pricing is available? Still have not heard from my dealer


----------



## Duvel (Mar 11, 2015)

Pricing without options is out: http://www.audiusa.com/newsroom/new...nnounces-2016-model-year-vehicles-and-pricing.
Premium plus/no options is 41,1->42,5 and destination 895->925. It will come standard with rear view camera.


----------



## Phanuel (Sep 4, 2014)

So it's a $1,400 increase but not including the side assist in the Driver Assistance Package. Lame, oh well.


----------



## SDS3 (Apr 8, 2015)

Wow $1400 for PP and $1650 for Prestige increase is more than I was expecting, that's pretty lame.


----------



## Chio-4 (Jan 20, 2004)

2016 pricing posted on another forum!

Base Price: $42,500
Destination Charge: $925
Metallic or Pearl effect paint: $575
Prestige Package: $6,150
Technology Package: $2,600
S Sport Seat Package: $1,450
19" Performance Package: $1,500
S3 Black Optic Performance Package: $2,000
LED Lighting Package: $1,250
Red Brake Calipers: $400
All Season Tires: $0
Bang & Olufsen Sound: $950
Rear Side Airbags: $350
Delete Front License Plate Holder: $0
Audi Cargo Box: $70
Audi First Aid Kit: $45
Audi Guard Wheel Lock Kit: $105
Cargo Net: $150
Quattro Decal - Brilliant Black: $85
Quattro Decal - Ice Silver: $85
Homelink - Black: $295
Grocery Hooks: $75
Audi guard premium textile floor mats: $180
Lightning cable for Audi music interface: $85


----------



## Chio-4 (Jan 20, 2004)




----------



## TetonS4 (Oct 11, 2012)

About a ~2,000 increase in the way I'd option it out and thats including the additional $500 for the Black Optics instead of just the Performance Package but not including the SS seats. 

48,600 MSRP including destination charge.

Invoice on it is 45,266 which is approximately the previous MSRP of the 2015 optioned how I'd like. If my dealer can get close to invoice on the 2016s, we may be in business.


Not sure how I feel about a 50k S3 though.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

Seen a link to the full PDF? I'm interested in whether or not panther black is indeed gone for 2016.


----------



## Cesar2387 (Nov 12, 2014)

Mine was $53,400 MSRP. We agreed on a deal with my Audi Dealer at 51,000.


----------



## DAC350 (Aug 25, 2014)

araemo said:


> Seen a link to the full PDF? I'm interested in whether or not panther black is indeed gone for 2016.


http://s000.tinyupload.com/index.php?file_id=80185672217919717728


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

DAC350 said:


> http://s000.tinyupload.com/index.php?file_id=80185672217919717728


Thanks. I'm disappointed Panther Black was a limited deal.. though they left 'crystal effect is an extra charge', despite not listing any crystal effect paints.. lol.


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

Looks like I actually came out ahead getting the 2015 with SS seats and dipping for the black optics instead of waiting for the 2016 with SS seats and black optics package.


----------



## David9962000 (Feb 2, 2011)

Sunroof delete?


----------



## liquid6908 (Apr 24, 2015)

*android auto*

At this point, it's pretty clear we won't be getting android auto this year. But does anyone have any info as to whether it might come in a mid-year refresh, or for MY2017? I'm ready to order my 2016, the only thing holding me back is the possibility that we get android auto 6 months from now and I will have missed out. Pretty annoying that Hyundai has already activated it on the Sonata, Chevy just announced it for basically their whole 2016 lineup, and we still haven't heard anything from Audi regarding the a3/s3. I know they're premiering it on the Q7, but now that seems to have been pushed back as well.

Anyway, sorry for the slight rambling. Guess my question is- anyone have any insider knowledge? Thanks!


----------



## drexplode1 (Sep 28, 2006)

David9962000 said:


> Sunroof delete?


curious about this too!


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

drexplode1 said:


> curious about this too!


That is a DOT thing; same answer to the opposite request potential 2016 R buyers have.


----------



## drober30 (Jan 5, 2015)

I can't believe if you buy the best package (Prestige) it eliminates HomeLink! What kind of problems could they be having that Audi could not fix that for a 2016 production run. Just crazy!!!:screwy:


----------



## link1305 (Jun 27, 2014)

drober30 said:


> I can't believe if you buy the best package (Prestige) it eliminates HomeLink! What kind of problems could they be having that Audi could not fix that for a 2016 production run. Just crazy!!!:screwy:


Because of the way they jury-rigged homelink; it's not factory-installed, so it not as well integrated as it should be. I'm assuming it uses the power connector (in the rear view mirror) that would normally be used by some of the driver assistance features, so they both can't exist. Maybe for 2017 they'll redesign it to be better integrated.


----------



## drexplode1 (Sep 28, 2006)

Revolver1966 said:


> That is a DOT thing; same answer to the opposite request potential 2016 R buyers have.


Does that mean sunroof CANT be delete?


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

drexplode1 said:


> Does that mean sunroof CANT be delete?


Assuming so. It's a selling point for the S3. Too bad it has the thin, see-thru flimsy cover.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

drober30 said:


> I can't believe if you buy the best package (Prestige) it eliminates HomeLink! What kind of problems could they be having that Audi could not fix that for a 2016 production run. Just crazy!!!:screwy:





link1305 said:


> Because of the way they jury-rigged homelink; it's not factory-installed, so it not as well integrated as it should be. I'm assuming it uses the power connector (in the rear view mirror) that would normally be used by some of the driver assistance features, so they both can't exist. Maybe for 2017 they'll redesign it to be better integrated.


Is that confirmed then? I assumed it was just an oversight on the order guide, because the A3 prestige DOES list homelink, and has the same mark about homelink being n/a with prestige.. but it's listed as S instead of - under prestige.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

The only bodies that Audi certified for North America are with the sunroof, so don't expect this to change.


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

Travis Grundke said:


> The only bodies that Audi certified for North America are with the sunroof, so don't expect this to change.


Maybe they'll go ahead and pay more money so people can get less free options too allow their sport-luxury sedan to became more track-focused. 

Buy a TT or a Cayman people. Come on.


----------

